# Loose brick on fireplace hearth



## daveplot (Apr 29, 2011)

On my fireplace I have a loose corner brick, as shown removed in the picture attached. The mortar all remains in place when I remove the brick. Is there a good adhesive recommended to fix this? I see plenty of options such as a liquid nails 2 part epoxy or a one part adhesive. Will any of them work, as long as they mention masonry, or is one better than the other? 

Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No way would I be using any for of adhesive.
Remove the old mortar with a 4-1/2 right angle grinder with a diamond blade and a brick chisel.
Mist the area with water, remortar and put the brick back in place.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Before you go removing the mortar you need to find a way to match the colour or it will look much worse than attempting to glue it.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

i'd use adhesive :yes: obviously just enough so it won't ' drool ' or be visible,,, small tube of silicone altho gorilla glue's good :thumbsup:


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

joed said:


> Before you go removing the mortar you need to find a way to match the colour or it will look much worse than attempting to glue it.





itsreallyconc said:


> i'd use adhesive :yes: obviously just enough so it won't ' drool ' or be visible,,, small tube of silicone altho gorilla glue's good :thumbsup:


I agree with these two, it's far easier for a DIY'er to just glue it back in place than try to match the mortar again, especially when it's inside and will become a mess to use mortar........


----------



## daveplot (Apr 29, 2011)

jomama45 said:


> especially when it's inside and will become a mess to use mortar........


 that was a thought of mine, especially since a new vinyl plank was installed in that room today. This is the product I was thinking of: http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/100371817


----------

